# Dnp Olympia anabolics



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

My online source only stocks this brand ATM. Anybody had any experience with this? Can't get hold of yellow magic or any other brands


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not used the dnp but have some t3 and clen. Havent used clen yet but the t3 seems good, giving me crazy hunger but I got that from pharma t3 too.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Yellow magic stopped being produced.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

chickenjunkie said:


> Yellow magic stopped being produced.


Does that go for all his products or just dnp?


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

@Flaxmans not sure sorry


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

You might want to get whatever DNP you can at the moment - N2015-050 / 2015 / News / News and media / Internet / Home - INTERPOL



> INTERPOL issues global alert for potentially lethal illicit diet drug
> 
> LYON, France - A global alert has been issued by INTERPOL for 2.4-dinitrophenol (DNP), an illicit and potentially lethal drug used as a dieting and body-building aid.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just the yellow magic had stopped for the time being. With all that has happened and DNP being a bit of a media buzz atm, I think the brand is being sensible not pushing this product.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Struggling to get my hands on some also all because some silly girl rammed 8 pills down her neck fssssss lack of education brings the house down.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

So what's the deal is dnp illegal? I've been struggling to get hold of some now, I only have a few left of my yellow magic but its not enough for the two weeks I want to run.

My personal opinion is the risks are minimal if you know your body and dose properly


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

BobbyD said:


> Just the yellow magic had stopped for the time being. With all that has happened and DNP being a bit of a media buzz atm, I think the brand is being sensible not pushing this product.


my source still has some yellow majic but he aint selling for the public for the reasons you stated


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

zyphy said:


> my source still has some yellow majic but he aint selling for the public for the reasons you stated


Really?! I never had any issues using dnp with a bit of research and knowing how your body feels/reacts. I dont think people should be put off buying/selling it just because some people get silly and OD desperate for rapid results


----------



## Anabolicwhey (Dec 28, 2014)

Because of this I started making it myself, it's so much better because you know exactly what's in it. Whereas some sellers may be under dosing it


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Started using this Sunday x2 tabs 250mg/day. Nothing to report just wondering when I might see any side effects? No water retention or crazy hot sweats


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Started using this Sunday x2 tabs 250mg/day. Nothing to report just wondering when I might see any side effects? No water retention or crazy hot sweats


I take 250mg DNP and I'm hot, fatigued, and my **** is permanently bright yellow. You've either got fake DNP, or a massively high tolerance


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

jammie2013 said:


> I take 250mg DNP and I'm hot, fatigued, and my **** is permanently bright yellow. You've either got fake DNP, or a massively high tolerance


this, 250mg of un-named lab is the sh1t


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

jammie2013 said:


> I take 250mg DNP and I'm hot, fatigued, and my **** is permanently bright yellow. You've either got fake DNP, or a massively high tolerance


Well it's my first time using dnp so I'm Gona guess it's not as potent as others. Il give it til the middle of next week then increase the tabs.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

zyphy said:


> this, 250mg of un-named lab is the sh1t


Even after only 4 days?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> Even after only 4 days?


my p1ss turned bright yellow on day 2, had the sweats on day 2 as well. lethargy kicked in big time about day 6-7


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

zyphy said:


> my p1ss turned bright yellow on day 2, had the sweats on day 2 as well. lethargy kicked in big time about day 6-7


Ditto, I took 300mg tuesday night, 150mg wednesday and 150mg today and my pee is bright yellow already, fatigue has kicked in etc. That's CH labs [can't find anymore of them  ]


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I have nothing to compare this to as its my first run of dnp but I'd imagine it may be dosed differently to the reputable labs ( banned lab)

I upped to 3 tabs on Saturday an I'm starting to feel a lot hotter


----------



## MrWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

My partner is currently running 250mg dnp from a brand called Greystone Research (not sure if they're made in uk, but we bought them from an online uk seller who was out of yellow magic).

I've not bothered making a thread about GR, as I'd rather just read up on people's experiences as they're posted, instead of fishing for them. But if anyone's interested in getting some info on them, I'll make a post about them sometime this week, or just have the missus post her self.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

zyphy said:


> my p1ss turned bright yellow on day 2, had the sweats on day 2 as well. lethargy kicked in big time about day 6-7


Ditto, im on day 6, massive carb cravings at the moment


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Crystal Heat is as good as any.


----------

